# Fraternal Greetings from Ontario, Canada



## Loader (Mar 3, 2018)

A warm hello to everyone from chilly Ontario. I am fairly new to Freemasonary and have just found this forum. A member of Trent Lodge #38 AF&AM, I was initiated in 2017 and am excited to say I will be raised this coming Tuesday. 

 With so much to learn, I am very much looking forward to gaining as much knowledge from the forum as possible and contributing where I can.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You have come to the right place for Masonic knowledge. I've learned more here than I have in lodge!


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.

I will think of you next Tues Bro (although our time zones don't match) - I'll be at rehearsal next Tues for an Initiation


----------



## Loader (Mar 4, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You have come to the right place for Masonic knowledge. I've learned more here than I have in lodge!


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Loader (Mar 4, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> I will think of you next Tues Bro (although our time zones don't match) - I'll be at rehearsal next Tues for an Initiation


Thank you for the kind words as well. Australia is one of the few places I did not get to during my time in the Air Force, but our neighbour has a son working Melbourne. Best wishes on the Initiation, sounds like the candidate is in good hands!


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2018)

Loader said:


> Thank you for the kind words as well. Australia is one of the few places I did not get to during my time in the Air Force, but our neighbour has a son working Melbourne. Best wishes on the Initiation, sounds like the candidate is in good hands!


Thanks Bro - if you ever come to Melbourne - drop me a line


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## LK600 (Mar 5, 2018)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Scoops (Mar 6, 2018)

Greeting from Cheshire, UK


----------



## vladbozovic (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello and welcome! Congratulations on your raising, Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 6, 2018)

Loader said:


> A warm hello to everyone from chilly Ontario. I am fairly new to Freemasonary and have just found this forum. A member of Trent Lodge #38 AF&AM, I was initiated in 2017 and am excited to say I will be raised this coming Tuesday.
> 
> With so much to learn, I am very much looking forward to gaining as much knowledge from the forum as possible and contributing where I can.



Welcome!


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 7, 2018)

Brother, howdy and welcome from Texas!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 24, 2018)

Greetings Brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

